# XM/Sirius



## tjf67 (Jun 16, 2008)

If themerger goes through that would be great.  MLB/Golf/Howard Stern it would only get better.

How the heck did Sharpten crow bar his minority stations in there.  WTF that guy has giant balls.  I bet he would have his brother in law in charge of them as well.   Dont we already have minority channels.  Backspin/ Hip hop. rap.  Its all there.


----------



## dmc (Jun 16, 2008)

Who cares about Sharpton... It's all background noise to me..  And he does have some big stones..  James Brown taught him well...

All that matters is I can now have the Grateful Dead, Jam On, Howard, NFL and MLB.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> Who cares about Sharpton... It's all background noise to me..  And he does have some big stones..  James Brown taught him well...
> 
> All that matters is I can now have the Grateful Dead, Jam On, Howard, NFL and MLB.



All good stuff right there.  Now does XM have a Beatles station?  That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## dmc (Jun 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> All good stuff right there.  Now does XM have a Beatles station?  That would be the icing on the cake.



New York Traffic save my ass a lot.... 

I can't wait!


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

I HATE the idea of the merger.  I mean... what will you threaten XMIRUS with when they jack up their prices and cut a bunch of the programming next year?  That you're going back to regular or internet radio?  They know you won't.  I know I won't.  It just sucks that there isn't any competition.  Oh well.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like the merger is a step closer
http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/xm-sirius-deal-wins-support-from-fcc/20080616070909990001

Unfortunately, without a merger they both go down...with the current economic climate it's not a for sure thing that when they do merge that they will prosper.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't wait for the merger!  I've got a Sirius in both my wife's and my car, and my office has XM.  Basically I'm looking for the merger to get me MLB and some PGA Tour to complete why I chose Sirius for my vehicles (Stern, NFL and NASCAR)

BTW, anyone who likes Stern and didn't hear the show today, you need to listen to the replay.  The segment where they were talking about the rap demo tape that Sal made when he was 16 and how he got scammed in the process was HYSTERICAL!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have XM.  Will i still be able to use my head unit?


----------



## snoseek (Jun 16, 2008)

Sirius= worst customer service I ever experienced in my whole life. Too bad because I really liked the programming and loved setting up at work. So awesome!

I did run into multiple problems with the set-up and the second time spent over four hours on the phone trying to deal with it. I'm usually a fairly polite person but lost it that day. I may go back someday because commercials and top 40 suck.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> I HATE the idea of the merger.  I mean... what will you threaten XMIRUS with when they jack up their prices and cut a bunch of the programming next year?  That you're going back to regular or internet radio?  They know you won't.  I know I won't.  It just sucks that there isn't any competition.  Oh well.





??

They agreed not to increase prices for 3 years and to provide 28 channels for alternative programming (basically, random speciality channels that you wouldn't get without the merger).

In the end, both companies have lost money every year they've existed.  Better they merge than both companies disappear.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 17, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Sirius= worst customer service I ever experienced in my whole life. Too bad because I really liked the programming and loved setting up at work. So awesome!
> 
> I did run into multiple problems with the set-up and the second time spent over four hours on the phone trying to deal with it. I'm usually a fairly polite person but lost it that day. I may go back someday because commercials and top 40 suck.



You should have written an email to Mel Karmazin like I did.  I got a call from executive customer service and the problem was solved.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had both, I like the music on sirius better but the comedy on XM.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump for some new info!

http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/17/technology/sirius_xm.ap/index.htm?postversion=2008071715

Looks like the deals going to happen (finally!)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be interested to see how that impacts pricing with no competition in that space.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be interested to see how that impacts pricing with no competition in that space.



I'd bet not too much since it is an "optional service" and neither company is on the most solid of financial ground right now.  Throw in today's economic climate and I'd venture a safe bet that if the combined Sirius/XM company raised their rates too much that they'll be looking at a DECREASE in their year end total number of subscribers as compared to the INCREASES that they've been seeing.

I'm just looking forward to being able to get a new Chevy Tahoe/GMC Yukon in the not too distant future and being able to get Sirius without having to do any after market work.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 17, 2008)

Wiifm?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 17, 2008)

You have two companies that finally wake up the fact that to survive they have to combine. As DrJeff alluded to there is not enough market for this type of service, for pretty obvious reasons IMHO, at least not yet. 

Take away the contracts they have with some of the automakers to have them installed in new cars and they have alot of red ink. Since the car companies aren't exactly going gangbusters either, profitwise, and they are working hard to get out of these contracts I think the new XM/Sirius is already DOA.

We have Serius at work and people aren't very impressed.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 18, 2008)

I've had Sirius for a couple of years and can't imagine my commute without it.  I haven't listened to terrestrial radio since I got it (except the traffic report occasionally).  My wife feels the same way too.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I've had Sirius for a couple of years and can't imagine my commute without it.  I haven't listened to terrestrial radio since I got it (except the traffic report occasionally).  My wife feels the same way too.



Ditto!  Pre Sirius in my car, my radio was basically always on WEEI (Boston sports talk radio) which I really, reallly liked.  Now, with Sirius,  about the only time I'll listen to WEEI is when my car is in the carwash and the satellite signal can't get through the concrete walls to the receiver.

We have XM in my office, and it's the same thing, we used to have the local in town AM station that was a mix of talk/music, and now, the only signal that the reciever sends out over the speaker wire is XM.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

I love my Sirius radio.  I'm the same way as drjeff, the only time I listen to terrestrial radio is when I can't get a signal for whatever reason.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 18, 2008)

BABABOE BABABOE

They merge and they are here to stay.   Best music. 

THe only thing that is weak is there business channels.  Commercials every 5 minutes and they loop the same stories every 30.


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ditto!  Pre Sirius in my car, my radio was basically always on WEEI (Boston sports talk radio) which I really, reallly liked.  Now, with Sirius,  about the only time I'll listen to WEEI is when my car is in the carwash and the satellite signal can't get through the concrete walls to the receiver.
> 
> We have XM in my office, and it's the same thing, we used to have the local in town AM station that was a mix of talk/music, and now, the only signal that the reciever sends out over the speaker wire is XM.



I have no desire to switch to satellite. I'm totally addicted to EEI, and when they're in commercial, I listen to my MP3 player. 


Gotta love EEI, what a great trainwreck everyday.


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2008)

Only reason I switch to terrestrial radio is to listen to the Mets...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 18, 2008)

I got enough entertainment between free radio, Cd's and my nano. I don't drive much anyway. I can see having it in poor content/reception areas and for truckers/travellers, for sure. Don't miss Stern, either, since he's basically a shill for the porn industry. I liked his show when he was doing bits like Kurt Waldheim and homeless hollywood squares. Everything changes.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Jul 18, 2008)

I love my Sirius. I rarely listen to regualr radio anymore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

GSS doesn't pay for radio..not with 4 hip hop stations in close proximity on the radio..


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2009)

Just started my trial subscription...but with HD radio in the car as well I also have a few additional FM stations available to check out.  I'll see if it's worth it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2009)

hammer said:


> Just started my trial subscription...but with HD radio in the car as well I also have a few additional FM stations available to check out.  I'll see if it's worth it.



It's addictive. Beware.
All the terrestrial radio presets in both our cars are still 89.3 FM, stock from the factory.


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2009)

Still love Sirius...
Still love Howard... Disagree with the haters....
Still love Jam On and the GD station..
Still love the traffic..
Still love all the news...
Still love the NFL and now MLB...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2009)

I had Sirrius for a year.  I'm not driving enough to justify renewing.  I have an 80 gig iPod.   That's fine.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 24, 2009)

Still love my Sirius, my hour drive to work would really suck without it.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2009)

New car has factory XM, way too much BS right now to get it switched to Sirius  got the best of Sirius on XM package.  Love it!  Got my Stern, my MLB, my NASCAR, and soon enough NFL   Lately been listening a bunch to Andrew Wilkow on XM 166 also


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Lately been listening a bunch to Andrew Wilcow on XM 166 also



My favorite channel as well.  Just wish my FM modulator was powerful enough to reach out across the lawns I mow, so I could listen while I mow.  Only time I listen to terrestrial radio.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My favorite channel as well.  Just wish my FM modulator was powerful enough to reach out across the lawns I mow, so I could listen while I mow.  Only time I listen to terrestrial radio.



You should pick up the stilletto.


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought the Sirius lifetime subscription years ago.  It turned out to be a good move because I still listen every day.  Alot of Stern's bits just aren't funny to me but I think he does the BEST interviews out there.  The Jay Thomas show is underrated.  Andrew Wilcow is not remotely my cup of tea.

Recently I switched radios from an FM transmitter setup to hardwired; the sound improved significantly.  It made me focus harder on the music channels.  I listen to Spectrum, The Loft (formerly Sirius Disorder...such a great name...they should have kept it), Coffee House, Grateful Dead, Jam On, The Joint, Chill (also underrated)...

Bob Dylan DJs a show on Sundays that's quite good....the guy's a natural.


----------



## dmc (Jul 26, 2009)

Chill is great!  Also the Garageband channel...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2009)

what's the monthly subscription like these days?  I had a rental car a few weeks ago and it was pretty nice.

Big question for me though would be if there is WEEI on there.  That occupies a good 50% of my radio listening during the work day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> GSS doesn't pay for radio..not with 4 hip hop stations in close proximity on the radio..



Root also does not pay for radio.



Geoff said:


> I have an 80 gig iPod.   That's fine.



Root also has an 80 gig iPod and Root's car has an audio input port.


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ....not with 4 hip hop stations in close proximity on the radio..



Yuck.  Sounds like an excellent reason to START paying for radio.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what's the monthly subscription like these days?  I had a rental car a few weeks ago and it was pretty nice.
> 
> Big question for me though would be if there is WEEI on there.  That occupies a good 50% of my radio listening during the work day.



No EEI on satellite   That's about the ONLY time I'm not listening to satellite in the car, when I need either my Dennis + Callaghan or Big Show fix


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm the same way with WFAN - when I'm in the NYC area I'm pretty much always listening to that.  But when I go up to VT I can't get that so Sirius it is.  I wish there was some way to merge them


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2009)

hammer said:


> Just started my trial subscription...but with HD radio in the car as well I also have a few additional FM stations available to check out.  I'll see if it's worth it.


First impressions...


Stations:  seems like a decent selection but I listen to music and don't care about all of the talk stations.
Reception:  not what I thought it would be...fine on the open highway but I get dropouts on back roads.
Sound quality:  a disappointment...sounds like a low to mid data-rate internet radio station.  I'd have to admit that the HD FM stations I'm listening to aren't much better, though...seems like digital radio still needs improvement.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 27, 2009)

hammer said:


> First impressions...
> 
> 
> Stations:  seems like a decent selection but I listen to music and don't care about all of the talk stations.
> ...



The only time I have reception problems is when I go on the North side of a large cliff or building, or driving through very dense woods(still rarely a problem.)
Sound quality is awesome for me.  It was very questionable before I had it hard wired into my stereo system, but now is equal to my ipod connected to the stereo.


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 29, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The only time I have reception problems is when I go on the North side of a large cliff or building, or driving through very dense woods(still rarely a problem.)
> Sound quality is awesome for me.  It was very questionable before I had it hard wired into my stereo system, but now is equal to my ipod connected to the stereo.



I've had Sirius (and now XM) for almost 3 years now, and this is exactly how I describe my reception.  The only times I loss it is through tunnels and bridges (of course) and very *very *dense woods (extremely rare).

My sound quality was questionable when I played it stricly over the radio because my car doesn't have an Aux input.  Then I got a FM Direct Adaptor for $20 that they sell, and it sounds just as good as CDs. 

As for the content, I couldn't be happier.  I listen to mostly music, and Sirius XM has no competitor for music variety.  The quality has gone down slightly since the merger, but still worth every penny that I pay for it.


----------

